# Mahindra general consensus



## bjepple

Apparently this is a fairly new category since there was only one post. Does anyone else own a Mahindra or have any comments on them? I was looking specifically at a model 3015 tractor/loader/backhoe. I'm not set on this model at all. Actually I have only looked briefly at the Mahindras in person. This was just a combination already together that was about the size I was looking for. They seem to have a large selection of models across several different series in the 25-35 hp category. I haven't had time to wade through all the specs yet but I thought I would go ahead and get this topic started to see if I get any leads. I have a JD 770 (24 hp) currently, and was looking at a backhoe attachment, but it looks like a could get a better deal if I get a tractor with one on it already. Plus it's a new toy, oops . . . . I mean tool! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ingersoll444

All I have seen, or heard about them is that they are a good tractor. Hevely built for there size, maybe a little bit on the crude side, but a tough substanal tractor.


----------



## jodyand

They have more then one post when you open the Mahindra forum at the bottom you will see a box that says last 30 days. Open that box and pick beginning and you will see all the threads. Right all you are seeing is the last 30 days.


----------



## DrBailey

Hey bj ,
can u post a pic of what your looking for. I cant read , I like pics , LoL !! Thats not to far from the truth


----------



## Wingnut

*3510 Picture in attachment, Background Info*

THE MAHINDRA STORY
From army vehicles to farm tractors to major automobile manufacturing, Mahindra's relationship with American industry goes back quite a few years. American GI's who served in India during World War II recognizes our parent company, Mahindra & Mahindra, which in l945 was selected to assemble the famous Willis Jeep.
Following Indian independence in 1947, Mahindra & Mahindra charted a course of product expansion and globalization. The philosophy led to the company's entrance into the worldwide tractor market.
In 1962, M&M formed a joint venture with International Harvester to make tractors carrying the name Mahindra name-plate for the Indian market. Armed with engineering, tooling and manufacturing know-how gained from this relationship, M&M-a major auto maker- developed its first tractor, the B-275. This successor to International Harvester's incredibly popular B-414 is still the basis for some current Mahindra models. Today, Mahindra is the third largest tractor manufacturer in the world with sales of nearly 85,000 units annually in 10 countries. This places them ahead of John Deere & Kubota. In India, Mahindra has been the number one selling brand since 1983.
MAHINDRA USA, INC.
In 1994 Mahindra entered the American market as Mahindra USA. These tough and dependable tractors are being sold and serviced by hundreds of leading tractor dealers though out the USA.
In 2002, Mahindra USA completed a major expansion of it's Tomball (Houston Area), Texas headquarters. They tripled the size of the parts warehouse and the production assembly lines. In 2003, a second assembly and distribution center was established in Calhoun, Georgia. 
In 2004, a separate, much larger parts warehouse was put into operation outside of Houston, Texas, to keep up with the huge growth of Mahindra tractor sales in the U.S.A.
Final assembly takes place here in the U.S.A. where we conduct a 51-point pre-delivery inspection, including dynamometer and road tests.


----------



## Wingnut

*Comparision Chart of 4X4 tractors*

Comparision Chart of 4X4 tractors in attachment.


----------



## bjepple

Thanks guys for the info. Apparently I can't figure out how to use this site. Duh! I thought I had changed it to show all of the responses, oh well. Let me see if I can get a pic of what I am looking at to show up. No guarantees! I am going to try to talk tomorrow to a closer dealer than the one who has this tractor listed. See what kind of a deal he can do. Does anyone know, on the HST models, are the brakes on the same side as the hydo pedal? I haven't gotten a good enough pic to see yet. That is one thing I really like about the JDs but I can't seem to find others that are like that. Maybe I am wrong. Please tell me if there are others like that. That is a problem I have with the NH and Kubotas. I would like a HST, but I think I would prefer a gear tranny if that means I can still use my turning brakes (too many trees to bushhog around). Also, how difficult are the loaders to take off? I may be spoiled with the one I have now. That is a lot of questions I know but don't worry, there will be more.


----------



## Greg

bjepple,

Here's your tractor.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77701>


----------



## DrBailey

When this week srarted , I had never heard of a Mahindra ,
Now I seen one and have learned alot . It reminds me of a JD, 
in desighn and style. Tires might be a little taller ??


----------



## bjepple

Oh yeah, I forgot to say what they were asking for it. In their ad they only list the payments and the number of months (I hate it when they do that, just tell me the darn price), but it ends up being just over $21,000. I just took the monthly payment times the number of months so that means it includes their interest. I want to be happy when they give me a smaller number. Talking cash will no doubt make it a good bit lower.


----------



## Wingnut

It's that darn hoe that brings up the price. 

It better be a good hoe for $6,700 (that the going rate for a hoe down here) 

But do you got to have the hoe or do you just want a hoe? 

A Land Pride hoe that is.


----------



## bjepple

The whole reason I am looking to upgrade is for the hoe. Do I gotta? No. Do I wanna? Hell yeah! I just got off the phone a couple of hours ago with somebody who needs excavation work done. I talked to them a month ago about it, but I didn't figure I would be competitive since I would have to rent a fullsize backhoe plus use my current tractor when I go to reseed. And I can't haul the big hoe myself so I would have to pay delivery on top of that. So I never really spent much time on figuring it. Apparently they can't get somebody else to do it cause they called me again, so this one job would be well on the way for paying the difference on a new tractor. I wouldn't be as fast as a big hoe (get your mind out of the gutter), but I would only need one machine. I was told by a dealer last year he would give me $7500 on trade for my 770. I was getting prices of right about $7000 for a 6' 6" hoe installed (I can't mess with it myself for what they want to install it). That gives me $14,500. If I upgrade, I get a bigger tractor (30 instead of 24 hp), HST over my currrent non-synchro gear tranny (which really sucks for loader work), a loader that lifts more weight and goes higher (easier to load the truck), a hoe that digs deeper (9' 8") than the ones I was pricing (the ones I was looking at couldn't load directly in my truck, this one can), plus it's a new rig to boot so I know it would be taken care of. I would think I would be in the range of $18,500 - $19,000 when I am talking cash when they want $21,000 to finance it, so about $4000 to upgrade doesn't seem too bad. I know an accountant would shudder at my analysis, but oh well. Most of the work I would use it for would be on our own property, but I've rented mini excavators several times for personal use as well as pay jobs where I could have used the hoe instead. When I first started looking I didn't think there was any way getting a whole new rig would be the way to go (and I certainly am not set on that yet) but the more I look, it seems like a real possibility. If I get a hoe for my current tractor, I would probably keep it for a while cause I would get a subframe, but I really don't like how unstable my 770 is. And if I use it more for loader work, a synchro tranny at the least would be desireable. At the other extreme, I am considering building a hoe from plans on the net. They figure $1500 in materials for the design I really like.

Sorry it got so long, but that at least gives everyone a feel for what I have on the table. Feel free to ask questions/comment as necessary.

Don - You're right about the tires, at least they are bigger than what is on a JD 4210. Not sure, but I would assume the 4310 is the same size. The 3015 falls equally between the two in HP.


----------



## CajunRider

*Have you also looked at the 3510 Gear?*

If you are doing dirt work for a living, you may want to look at the 3510 Gear. If you can live with Shuttle Shift that tractor may be the ticket. It has a much stronger loader than the one on the 3015 and I've heard a lot of good things about the 509 backhoe. 

For 20-21K you may also want to look at this:
http://www.agdeal.com/FarmEquipmentDealers/FEDequip_display.cfm?dealrcode=2038776606

Check out the specs on the Zetor/Century C38L the thing got a loader that is superior to all in their cost class. The bh is pretty good too. The subframe mount for both C50 and the bh is massive. I visited their distribution center in LaPorte TX from what I saw that frame is some where around 7/8" thick!

BTW, I am not working for Mahindra or Zetor, just passing the info I get from shopping for my own tractor.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome CajunRider:friends: Glad to see someone else from Louisiana on here. Thanks for the info and help in this matter. Have you bought yours yet or are you still looking? What part of Louisiana you from? If you have bought your tractor what did you buy and if you have any pictures of it post them and tell us how you like it. They have a Mahindra dealer about 7 miles from me they look like a good tractor and i see a good many of them around. So again thanks for passing any and all info you may have on them.


----------



## Chris

Welcome Cajunrider! Another Louisiana member! Nice! more fun at the crawfish boil!  ------ :spinsmile


----------



## Wingnut

Welcome Cajunrider!

Zetor is going through rough time they're excellent tractors very well built. The company is in the same boat as Ingerstoll, (receivership) but they're still building the full product line but banks don't want to finance them or only offer high interest rates. 

The Finanical Institution (in Germany) that owns it does want to be in the tractor business, but Zetor making a profit for them after they cleaned out management. There is no plans to dissolve Zetor, you can make more money selling a profitability company rather than closing the doors selling the assests. 
If there no buyer then it can go public again and start selling stocks.


----------



## Colonel77

*Mahindra 4110 POS*

I purchased a Mahindra 4110 three ago for use at my Q/H ranch. I have had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. It was bought new with every attachment that Mahindra makes. The hydraulic system is pathetic and will not power half of the systems. They advertise 5 year warranty: be careful there. Tractor has 5 year warranty written on it. I have 600 hours on it and has been in the dealer 7 times. 
1.	Poor assembly: Bolts and pins came out everywhere.
2.	Clutch went out& was replaced.
3.	Hydraulic leaks everywhere. 
4.	PTO electrical system works half the time. You have to get off and tap in the switch under right side body panel.
5.	Lights work: sometimes. You never know!!
6.	Two weeks ago coolant began spraying out of the overflow.
7.	Tractor is back at the dealer and they are reporting possible head gasket leak of cracked head or block. Dealer stated that they would have to contact Mahindra rep, but first response is that the warranty is out. 3 years and just went out of warranty. Mind you was sold as a 5 year warranty and it only has 600 hours on it.
8.	Clutch is going out again, by the way.

Have contacted Mahindra reps and district Manager by email and phone: NO response as of this post. Five (5) more people in this area have purchased Mahindra and are have nothing but trouble. Do not make the mistake of buying on of these pieces of trash.
I paid over $35,000.00 for nothing but trouble and no service or support from dealers nor Mahindra.

Don Parker
Rayville, Louisiana.


----------



## DPSBrady

I have a 2010 4025 and I have to agree with Colonel77. I have had lots of problems with mine. Nuts and bolts come out, the rear light won't work unless it is tilted upward, safety switches come undone easily, and the filter inside the diesel tank is VERY small and cloggs all the dang time!!! I'm not impressed with mine.


----------



## 409monza

*Mahindra 6000*

Changing the 9 year old battery in my Mahindra 6000 today. Man it lasted a long time and this is the first issue I had with this tractor since new. Bought it in 2004 and it has worked hard and always started and ran terrific. It has been very dependable.
Drove a new John Derre last week and it vibrated to heck and didn't care for it. Also the engine on it said made in India. Who cares were something is made as long as its cost effective. Tractors would be twice the price with American labor.


----------

